# Panama City Fishing Trip anybody want to go



## timothyroland (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll be down there June 18 thru 24 and was wandering if anybody might have a trip  planed with an open seat or a charter boat with any open seats thanks.  Thinking about doing in shore with backcountry adventures.  The prices are $400 for 6 hours and $500 for 8.  If 1 person is interested I'd like to do the 6 but if I could find 2 the 8 would be nice.  If interested send me a pm so we can discuss it and get the trip scheduled.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

Contact Captain Justin Leake, he'll hook ya up!!


1 850 258 7780

He's also a member here.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 24, 2011)

timothyroland said:


> I'll be down there June 18 thru 24 and was wandering if anybody might have a trip  planed with an open seat or a charter boat with any open seats thanks.



We'll be down that week too, may take a charter out if your interested?


----------



## timothyroland (Mar 24, 2011)

Southpaw I am interested I wanna go put on one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

We'll be down that week too, but doing inshore!


How about supper one night ??


----------



## timothyroland (Mar 24, 2011)

What all you gone be fishing for in shore?  Would that be red fish and barracuda, or other fish?  Just asking


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

timothyroland said:


> What all you gone be fishing for in shore?  Would that be red fish and barracuda, or other fish?  Just asking





Redfish, Trout, Flounder, Triple Tail etc.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 25, 2011)

timothyroland said:


> Southpaw I am interested I wanna go put on one




Will keep you in mind. My brother says he is going to take his pontoon boat down for some inshore fishing. Of course we'll do the St. Andrews jetty and surf fishing in front of our rental house too while we're there.


----------



## timothyroland (Mar 25, 2011)

What is the better fishing that time if year in shore or deep sea?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be down there that same week


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'll be down there that same week





Whoooooooooot!!


----------



## duckman31822 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ill be there that week too. Hope to put my bro inlaw on some reds. Gonna haul my 16 ft duck boat and see what happens


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 2, 2011)

timothyroland said:


> What is the better fishing that time if year in shore or deep sea?



Depends what you like!If you got the flow book a charter, if not the head boats at Capt Andersons can be fun with a group for like 50 bucks a person or hit the piers or state park budget style! Good luck!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Apr 14, 2011)

Need to start a PC thread for that weekend, I will prolly be there as many weekends as possible starting June 1st


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Apr 14, 2011)

June 1st is open of snapper season.....yippie!!!!


----------



## jamo76 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Quack, we are fishing with Justin the week after you. Please don't sink the boat with to many cans.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

jamo76 said:


> Hey Quack, we are fishing with Justin the week after you. Please don't sink the boat with to many cans.









I'll leave you a fish, or two . . .


----------



## grouper throat (May 5, 2011)

Nothin but Fish said:


> June 1st is open of snapper season.....yippie!!!!



I can't wait for this myself


----------



## timothyroland (May 9, 2011)

If any guides in the area read this if you could shoot me a pm


----------

